# Press this if u live in malaysia



## Nveysalli (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok have been looking for slingshots all around malaysia and have only seen the wooden types. Does anyone know a slingshot shop or a place that sells metal or steel slingshots, and where could I buy steel ammo.

This is the type I find

Ps. Please don't say eBay or Amazon or online website.


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Moin moin,

Made of cast aluminum itself

over 5:20











https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=slingshot+alu+giessen

Gruss


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If you can't find a store you may want to cruise this site and copy some images of ideas and either make one like most of us do here or have someone make one for you, either a metal shop for a "wire frame" slig shot such as a Trumark or Marksman or a carpentry shop to make a wooden one of hard plywood about 1.5cm or more thick. You will then need to find rubber either flat or tube and a little piece of good leather you can cut for the pouch. Ammo can be glass marbles, lead fishing shot, lead shotgun shot, ball bearings or pieces of rebar which reinforces concrete cut in 10mm long sections.

You will need to make a "catch box" as a target area which prevents your ammo from being lost. Use a large cardboard box with a rod or wood pole stuck through it onto which you hang cloth, either old clothes or whatever to stop the ammo. The ammo will fall mostly in the box if the rod is almost all the way in the back of the box. Put a sheet of plastic in front of the box for when ammo bounces out or place the catch box on concrete or other floor. A catch box ought to be about a half meter wide, half meter high and half meter deep and start shooting at about four meters until you mater hitting a 10 cm target, then move back meter by meter. The "standard" range is 10 meters but that isn't important, whatever range you like is what you use. It's fun to vary ranges.


----------



## Moo Kim Yee Albert (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi have you got your slingshot? I can show you a place where you can get all the production slingshots that interest you, from as low as RM5 to a high of above Rm400. Hope to get in touch.


----------



## Hirofumi Lee (Dec 25, 2016)

HI Guys,

Im new here and was wondering if any one here could guide me to a shop , not online, where i can buy slingshots and ammo from. Appreciate your reply!

Living in KL

Thanks


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hirofumi Lee said:


> HI Guys,
> 
> Im new here and was wondering if any one here could guide me to a shop , not online, where i can buy slingshots and ammo from. Appreciate your reply!
> 
> ...


 there are no slingshot shops.. walmart might have items that would make ya think youre in a slingshot store.. but barely.


----------



## Hirofumi Lee (Dec 25, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Hirofumi Lee said:
> 
> 
> > HI Guys,
> ...


Thanks , but there are no Walmarts where I live; abroad.  Will try some of the hypermarkets here. There are tons online but I want to see the physical product before buying.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like we have a LOT of malaysians not on the google map. ;-)

Hint hint hint


----------



## allan (Apr 4, 2010)

The only quality production slingshots you can buy off the shelf in Malaysia are the Barnett ones available from tackle shops. Get your ammos from junkyards, they sell them by the kilos. Don't buy the Dankung copy from the night market, they are made from pot metal.
Another option is for you to make yourself a custom slingshot with the abundance of hardwood available locally. Good luck!

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-HV using Tapatalk


----------

